# Digghin today in NH with dirtflicker



## Mike O (Aug 13, 2006)

I went up to NH again today and spent the whole day digging 8 -5 had a great day pulled out over 100 whole bottles with about 20 or so keepers. Here are a few pictures of the day!   Mike


----------



## Mike O (Aug 13, 2006)

Matt in hole. See he really does dig!


----------



## Mike O (Aug 13, 2006)

another angle of the "PIT" (and Matt)


----------



## Mike O (Aug 13, 2006)

what we found


----------



## Mike O (Aug 13, 2006)

the other 1/2


----------



## Mike O (Aug 13, 2006)

I will put up some more pictures later.


 Matt Thanks that was great!!!!


----------



## moparman (Aug 13, 2006)

nice bottles great dig how is matt doing?


----------



## bttlmark (Aug 13, 2006)

Way to bring home the booty!


----------



## DIGGER DAVE (Aug 13, 2006)

Good day Mike !!
 Brian did not make it ? some nice gingers and well what can you say about that jug. I saw the vid and I was coming out of my chair! I would love to dig with you guys again. Keep an eye on the old guy Ron. He has a tendency towards tunneling for his inks! Nice finds bud !


----------



## madman (Aug 14, 2006)

man all you guys hit the jackpot  im blown away nice nice nice mike


----------



## Mike O (Aug 14, 2006)

Matt is doing well for thoes that asked, Brian was away so it was just Matt and I. Here is a picture of a heart breaker! it is a BIG pot I took it all out in 1 piece and it looked good, There was a little spot of rust that I rubbed and it became a hole ther a HUGE piece broke off !


----------



## frank (Aug 14, 2006)

[]Nice bottles mike O !!!!


----------



## Mike O (Aug 14, 2006)

here is another one that broke my heart


----------



## Mike O (Aug 14, 2006)

here is the backfilled hole


----------



## Mike O (Aug 14, 2006)

This is the throw pile


----------



## Mike O (Aug 14, 2006)

Here is Matts beanpot still in the hole


----------



## Mike O (Aug 14, 2006)

Ok that's it for now, I have my "Keepers" soaking in the bathtub at home, (My wife is away for a week) I will clean them up tonight and post some pictures of them later. Enjoy!


----------



## moparman (Aug 14, 2006)

cant wait to see them


----------



## DIGGER DAVE (Aug 14, 2006)

The tears that that dump has seen could fill Lake Erie ! I dug this beautiful amber poison in mint condition and I placed it in a secure place in my bucket! Then stupid me decided to move my stuff to a more promising hole and wouldnt you know I tripped over a root and all my keepers came flying out and the only one that broke was the poison ! AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH ! FFFFNNNNNN! FFRRRRRRGGGNN ! SSSSSNNNNAAAAAABBCCCCCHHHH !  OH WELL! THE NIGHTMARES OF THAT BITTER WILL HAUNT YOU LONG PAST THE SCROOGE RERUNS. I am the ghost of bitters past ! Nice day Mike !!


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 15, 2006)

WoW nice finds.  Matt can always find the bottles.  That pot is real nice....and what kind of bitters is that.  Found a shard like it before but alot smaller shard than yours.  Thanks for sharing the pics.  The excitment is in the air on digs like that one.  Tell Matt that his gloves look alittle too new   hahahaha   Great finds guys.  Super thanks for sharing.  And pass on the Matt a hi/hello hope all is well.                         Ben


----------



## woody (Aug 15, 2006)

I believe that is a "Lash's Bitters".


----------



## leverc (Aug 15, 2006)

great finds there chaps.
 keeps you well interested when the site is crammed with bottles like that.
 Is there any writing on the flaggon or just plain ?

 nice one chaps keep it up


----------

